# Employer & coding books



## ashleynapier (Dec 9, 2008)

I may have asked this question before, but since I can't remember I'll ask again. When an employer hires you on as a coder, do they provide the coding books, or are you supposed to provide them yourself? I was talking to my mom about this, who works at a hospital, and she was "almost positive" that the employer provides them because they'd want your books to be up to date and what not. Is that usually the case? The coding books I have now are 2007 editions, so they'd be a little outdated should I get hired on somewhere. No job = no money to buy new books though!

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Ashley!

Most all employers will provide you books to use.


----------



## jenndeshon (Dec 9, 2008)

All of my employers have always supplied the most up to date books - even a physician with a very tight budget did. It is in their best interest to purchase these every year so they can receive the maximum reimbursement in the fastest amount of time.


Jennifer, CPC


----------



## Icode4U (Dec 10, 2008)

*code books*

My employer provides 3M encoder; we have one CPT, one ICD-9 book to share among us (3 coders).  There are just something's it is just better to use the books.  If you can't get the encoder to go there.  We do not get any "education" hours, we have to use our vacation time to attend any educational seminars, even when they are on site, and we also have to pay for them out of our pocket.  We pay for our AAPC membership also.  This is the first place that I have worked that did this.  We are a large National Hospital Organization; I made the mistake of not asking the right questions during the interview process.  Another thing to think about, if you are working for an organization that the primary services are facility services, remember that HIM departments don't always treat CPC's very well.  HR has no experience or knowledge about CPC's, the qualifications, the education needed to maintain the credentials or the liability that CPC's have.  More than likely, CPC hospital jobs for professional services are supervised by non-coding “business office” managers.  This can mean that you as a CPC will not have an advocate to lobby for the needs of a CPC.

More than you wanted to know…..the purchase of books is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Kiana (Dec 10, 2008)

The employer should supply the most current coding books for you.  It would only benefit them that you get the most knowledge while working for them.


----------

